# A 1971 Colt Government nichol plated 95%.



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

August 1st will be going to pick it up to add to my collection, It has original box paper work and receipt with it. It was my grand fathers youngest brothers he past away 9 years ago and his grand son no longer wants it around but understands the family history with it so it will soon be mine.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice heirloom.


----------

